# Talk to me about forks.



## Fanaticbiking (Sep 14, 2005)

I just became the proud owner of a colnago dream plus.

The bike was a used purchase as I cannot afford a new one YET! The bike is in decent sdhape minus paint damage, but the star fork has seen better days. I want to put on an all carbon fork, but a new colnago fork is wicked expensive.

Do any of you have another brand fork on your colnago, and if so what do you recomend?

Thanks


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Fanaticbiking said:


> I just became the proud owner of a colnago dream plus.
> 
> The bike was a used purchase as I cannot afford a new one YET! The bike is in decent sdhape minus paint damage, but the star fork has seen better days. I want to put on an all carbon fork, but a new colnago fork is wicked expensive.
> 
> ...


I like my Colnago Flash. Still ridiculously overpriced, but not as bad as the Star. Not all CF tho.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Colnago Forks*

I happen to love Colnago forks. I have a Star on my C40 but I also bought a used Force for my Merckx Ex Ti. Paid about $210 for it, including the ITM/Colnago expander plug. I'd look at trying to find a used Flash (plenty out there) or Force (good luck with these and further, they're no longer made). You won't pay more than $200 on EBay for a Flash and in slow periods, less than $150. Just be comfortable with the seller and their history. Always a risk that it's been in a crash/endo, etc.

Of course you can look at the newer Easton models, the Ouzo Pro or the Alpha Q sub 3. I have the latter, a really nice fork but I like the Force better as I find it more stable in cornering and descending plus it surprisingly has a bit more vertical compliance in ride comfort. This is all subjective so take it for what it's worth.


----------

